# A Square D E7 Series Panel Interlock Question Please



## fewpop (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello all,

I am seeking the model number of a Square D interlock kit for a 40 year old Square D, series E7 power panel. I have googled and looked around online but so far have not confirmed which Square D interlock kit would be needed. 

It may be this one but I'm not certain: Square D by Schneider Electric HOMCGK2C Homeline Cover Generator and QOM2 Frame Size Main Breaker Interlock Kit - Circuit Breakers - Amazon.com

I am attaching pix of the panel door with specs and one view of the panel breakers in question. 

There are a couple of unused 240 breakers that could be positioned right under the main breaker to serve as the "main" for the incoming 240v generator power. 

Thanks in advance for assistance. 

Here are the pix:

The specs of the panel:









The breakers:


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

QO2DTI should work.


----------



## fewpop (Sep 3, 2019)

drmerdp said:


> QO2DTI should work.


Thanks so much, I do appreciate your prompt reply. That looks like a simple application which makes it even better.


----------

